# Hotelverzeichnis im Forum



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 November 2008)

Hallo

Ich stehe mal wieder vor dem Problem, dass ich für die IB ein Hotel brauche, aber nichts vernünftiges finde.
Klar gibt es Suchmaschinen, aber leider sehen die Hotels auf den HP meist besser aus als in Realität.
Was haltet ihr davon, ein Hotelverzeichnis anzulegen, in dem jeder, der ein gutes Hotel kennt, seinen Tip ablegen kann?

@Markus: Wäre so etwas den möglich?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 November 2008)

hallo,
die idee ist nicht schlecht, blos werden hotels bei einem veriss dagegen angehen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 November 2008)

Dem schliesse ich mich an! Ich bin auch sehr viel unterwegs. Wenn wir neue Kunden haben und von den Hotels vor Ort noch keines kennen, gab es schon die eine oder andere böse Überraschnung. Aber wie sollte man das aufteilen?
Deutschland nach Bundeländern, oder allgemein? Ost- und Westeuropa?
Den Rest nach Kontinenten? Ich fürchte, wenn man keine Struktur reinbringt, dann kommt da nichts brauchbares bei raus... Aber die Idee finde ich sehr gut!!!

Gruss,

dia


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 November 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> die idee ist nicht schlecht, blos werden hotels bei einem veriss dagegen angehen.



Es sollten auch nur die guten hotels aufgeführt werden, die man guten gewissens weiter empfehlen kann.

Ganz toll wäre so eine Karte wie bei den Wohnorten der Benutzer.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## dalbi (23 November 2008)

Ich nutze für so etwas Goggle Maps oder http://www.hrs.de/ .

Gruss Daniel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 November 2008)

D. Albinus schrieb:


> Ich nutze für so etwas Goggle Maps oder http://www.hrs.de/ .
> 
> Gruss Daniel



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich denke jeder kennt diese Seiten. Das Problem ist das gerade bei HRS manche nette Hotels nicht vorkommen. Und wie oben schon geschrieben, der Schein trügt manchmal.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2008)

@AUDSUPERUSER
das ist eine sehr gute Idee, den Preis sollte mann auch mit reinstellen, damit es später keinen Ärger bei der Spesen abrechnung gibt.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2008)

Eine sehr gute Idee. Aber muss man es wirklich so aufwendig gestalten ?
Reicht es nicht wenn wir im Stammstisch einen Tread anlegen mit Namen Hotel und dann jeder Beitrag mit der Überschrift "Hotel in xxxhausen" beginnt.

Im Text sollte dann bei kleineren Orten die nächst grössere Stadt mit aufgeführt dein und wir können alle die allseits beliebte Suchfunktion nutzen.

Nur sollte irgendwie verhindert werden das über jedes Hotel eine Diskussion losgetreten wird......


----------



## Maxl (23 November 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Nur sollte irgendwie verhindert werden das über jedes Hotel eine Diskussion losgetreten wird......


Ein berechtigter Einwand.

Mir würde eine Hotelübersicht auch sehr gut gefallen. Bin auch gern bereit, meine Hotelabrechnungen usw. zu durchsuchen, und entsprechende Adressen Online zu stellen.
Denkbar wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Bereich ähnlich den FAQ - sprich: nur entsprechende Moderatoren (oder wie man das auch immer nennt) können Einträge machen. Damit wären auch die Problematiken mit dem Veriss und Totdiskutieren keine mehr.

Die Gliederung könnte ich mir so vorstellen:
Eigener Forumsbereich "Hotels usw." - dann eine Einteilung in Threads mit z.B. "Bayern", "BW", "Hessen", "Berlin und Umgebung" ....." - ähnliches z.B. auch für Ausländische Hotels - also Threads z.B. "Wien, Niederösterreich", "Salzburg, OÖ", ...., "Tschechische Republik", "Ungarn", "Pakistan" usw.usw.
wo dann die entsprechenden Einträge gemacht werden.

Meinungen? (speziell was sagen die Admins und Moderatoren dazu?).
Würde mich auch bereit erklären, hier bei der Administration dieses Bereichs mitzuhelfen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 November 2008)

D. Albinus schrieb:


> Ich nutze für so etwas Goggle Maps..


Genau, Google Maps wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen. Es ist zu diesem Zweck ideal geeignet. Man kann Bewertungen zu den Hotels und Pensionen abgeben. Man kann auch eigene Maps anlegen und diese anderen Nutzern zugänglich machen.

Es muss sich übrigens nicht auf Unterkünfte beschränken  !


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## arcis (23 November 2008)

*+*

Ich was vor ein paar Wochen da drin

http://elitehotel.sinotour.com/

Es kann nur gewarnt werden. Sogar die Wäsche muss man gegenüber im Waschsalon selber waschen.


----------



## sue port (24 November 2008)

hola beianand!

find ich ne klasse idee:
hier mein holtevorschlag ich war da letzes jahr in wien:

www.schweizerhof.at

wer mitten in dercity zum einigermaßen vernünftigen preis nächtigen will nur zu empfehlen.

p.s. wie wäre es mit nem bar und club thread 
wo man abends und am we hin kann?

greetinx


sue


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

sue port schrieb:


> p.s. wie wäre es mit nem bar und club thread
> wo man abends und am we hin kann?


 
Fände ich persönlich interessanter! :-D


----------



## sue port (24 November 2008)

jetzt bin ichs nochmal,

hat jemand von euch ein tomtom?
da hab ich nämlich schon die besten bars & clubs in div städten in denen ich mit meiner süßen war.
und auch separat v hotels.

bei bedarf melden.

greetinx

sue


----------



## ralfi (24 November 2008)

Also wer von euch mal in Ungarn ist und das angenehme mit der Arbeit verbinden möchte:

http://www.bestwestern.at/hotels/Ungarn-Cegled-Hotel_Aquarell-index_hotel-97-de.html

Sehr empfehlenswert. Mit Sauna und Schwimmbad!!!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 November 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> ...
> Was haltet ihr davon, ein Hotelverzeichnis anzulegen, in dem jeder, der ein gutes Hotel kennt, seinen Tip ablegen kann?
> ...



Hallo,

sicher eine gute Idee, aber bei HRS oder Holidaycheck gibt es das
doch schon in aller Breite.


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sicher eine gute Idee, aber bei HRS oder Holidaycheck gibt es das
> doch schon in aller Breite.


 
Schön und gut, aber solang man nix von weiß...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber solang man nix von weiß...



Ok, dann etwas genauer: Ich buche in der Regel über *HRS* oder seltener 
bei *ehotel*.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, kann man bei HRS nur bewerten,
wenn man dort auch gebucht hat. Das schützt ein Stück weit vor
Negative-Bewertungen vom Wettbewerb.

In der Regel gibt es einige Bewertungen für einzelne Häuser, so dass
sich ein recht genaues Bild ergibt.


----------



## maxi (24 November 2008)

Ich hatte früher einen Hotelpass.
Weiss nicht mehr wie der ganu hies, glaube Gutha oder ähnlich.
Hat damals in DM aber über 1000 Öppen gekostet.

Damit bekommt man das beste frei Zimmer eines Hotels zum Spottpreis.
Habe da teilweise in dicken Swueten (Wie schriebt man die?) für unter 50 DM inkl. Frühstück etc. übernachtet.


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Habe da teilweise in dicken Swueten (Wie schriebt man die?)


 
Die heißen Suiten!!


----------



## Eliza (24 November 2008)

So, dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
ich würde so ein Hotelverzeichnis im Forum auch ziemlich gut finden.
Neben den "allgemeinen" Empfehlungen auf einschlägigen Internetseiten interessieren mich dann auch Dinge wie:
klappt das mit der Wäscherei gut?
gibt es Probleme bei spontanen Umbuchungen?
wie ist die Internetverbindung?
kriege ich im / in der Nähe des Hotels auch um 22 Uhr noch was zu essen wenn ich von der Baustelle komme?
gibt es vernünftiges Feierabend-Bier?

Gerade bei kleineren Hotels, die keiner großen Kette angehören, sind solche Dinge dann doch mal ganz interessant ohne sich die Finger wundzutelefonieren oder zu googeln.


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> kriege ich im / in der Nähe des Hotels auch um 22 Uhr noch was zu essen wenn ich von der Baustelle komme?
> gibt es vernünftiges Feierabend-Bier?


 
Ja das ist immer so eine Sache. Meist kommt man von der Baustelle ja doch nicht so früh weg.

Ohne vernünftiges Feierabendbier ist auch das beste Hotel nicht zu gebrauchen!


----------



## maxi (24 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Die heißen Suiten!!


 
Ah danke,

nach 10h am PG ist mein Kopf immer bissel lehr


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

Kein Problem! Wirds dann nicht mal Zeit für Feierabend??


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ok, dann etwas genauer: Ich buche in der Regel über *HRS* oder seltener
> bei *ehotel*.
> 
> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, kann man bei HRS nur bewerten,
> ...



Dann schau doch mal, ob es den netten Landgasthof, mit schönen Zimmern, gutem Essen, und vernünftigen Preisen bei HRS findest.
Hättet ihr Euch die Mühe gemacht alle Beiträge zu lesen, hättet ihr gemerkt, dass das schon mehre Vorgeschlagen haben.
Bewertungen ok, aber ich traue einem Inbetriebnehmer mehr, als jemanden, der eine Krawatte trägt. 

Mir war es durchaus Ernst mit dem Beitrag, und das Feedback von anderen Usern bestätigt meine Meinung.

Wenn ihr Euch auf die Suchmaschinen verlassen wollt, bitte. Ich verlasse mich lieber auf das Urteil von Kollegen, Kunden oder falls es klappt von Usern dieses Forums

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 November 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> ... Bewertungen ok, aber ich traue einem Inbetriebnehmer mehr, als jemanden, der eine Krawatte trägt.



Was hat den der optische Schnickschnack mit dem Urteilsvermögen zu tun? 




AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Euch auf die Suchmaschinen verlassen wollt, bitte. Ich verlasse mich lieber auf das Urteil von Kollegen, Kunden oder falls es klappt von Usern dieses Forums



Mmhh ... sagen wir es mal so: Wenn ich eine Frage zu Automatisierungs-
technik habe, dann gehe ich zu den Spezialisten im weltbesten SPS-Forum 
... und wenn ich ein Hotelzimmer suche, dann gehe ich zu den Spezialisten ... ;-)


----------



## Question_mark (24 November 2008)

*Dafür gibt es schon Foren ...*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich ein Hotelzimmer suche, dann gehe ich zu den Spezialisten ...



*ACK*

Genau richtig, dafür gibt es hotel.de oder hrs.de und Konsorten. Zumal es wahrscheinlich rechtmässig sehr bedenklich ist, im Internet in diesem Forum öffentlich negative Kritiken über Hotels zu verbreiten. Eine anonyme Bewertung eines Hotels durch Forumsteilnehmer im Rahmen einer anonymen Notenvergabe wird man vielleicht als Forumsbetreiber noch mit Ach und Krach durchziehen können. Sobald jedoch Forumsteilnehmer Karl schreibt, das das Hotel XY in ABC-Stadt ganz miserabel ist, wird es schon kritisch und die Abmahngeier starten zur ersten Abzockrunde. 
Zumal es ja vielleicht auch nur eine subjektive Meinung von Karl ist, weil die beim Portier bestellten Nutten eine Viertelstunde zu spät aufgekreuzt sind und der Sekt zwei Grad zu warm war.
Die Idee mit der Hotelbewertung im Forum finde ich im Grunde nicht schlecht, aber ich sehe die Abmahngeier schon kreisen ... , also nicht realisierbar.
Alternativ kann man ja im Stammtisch schreiben, dass man ein Hotel in XY sucht und Antworten per PN erwartet. 
Das würde dem Admin und den Mods einiges an Arbeit und Ärger ersparen ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## kermit (25 November 2008)

ich persönlich meine, es scheitert allein schon an der schieren Menge von Hotels. Einzig realistisch ist, bei Suche/Biete reinschreiben





> suche Hotel in ...stadt


und hoffen, dass da zufällig grad einer drüberliest, der da was weiss ...


----------



## Perfektionist (27 November 2008)

sue port schrieb:


> jetzt bin ichs nochmal,
> 
> hat jemand von euch ein tomtom?
> da hab ich nämlich schon die besten bars & clubs in div städten in denen *ich mit meiner süßen* war.
> ...


 



sue port schrieb:


> ...
> Mann kann nie genug leistung haben, frau auch nicht
> ...


 
schon wieder eine Transe ...
oder ist sie lesbisch?


----------



## sue port (28 November 2008)

wäre ich eine frau,wäre ich lesbisch *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (28 November 2008)

sue port schrieb:


> wäre ich eine frau,wäre ich lesbisch *ROFL*


 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sue



> Das Wort *Sue* bezeichnet
> ...
> eine englische Kurzform von Susanne / Susanna.
> ...


----------



## sue port (28 November 2008)

ist ein wortspiel
ich komme aus dem bereich support .
oder hast du deinen avatar nach deinem namen gestaltet?


----------



## Perfektionist (28 November 2008)

> *Web*
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1.200* für *Chaplin perfektionist*. (*0,26* Sekunden)
> *Suchergebnisse*
> 
> ...


----------



## sue port (28 November 2008)

charlie chaplin "war" mit sicherheit 
ein perfektionist, er ist leider seit 1977 nicht mehr.

schön, daß du in seine fußstapfen trittst.


----------

